# Club La Costa Alpine Centre - Austria



## nodge

Hello Tuggers,

Has anyone ever been to “Club La Costa Alpine Centre” (formerly known as the “Ferienclub Sporthotel Bellevue”) in Saalfelden, Austria?   

Its address is:

Club La Costa Alpine Centre
Harham 46
Saalfelden, 5760
Austria

Information on its web page is rather limited:

http://www.clublacosta.com/index/resorts/56_austria_clcac.htm

And all the usual sources for additional info (Trip Advisor, TUG Reviews, RCI, II, etc.) are all silent about the place.

We’ve been offered a summer exchange there and would like to learn more about it before we commit to go.  

Thanks in advance for your input.

-nodge


----------



## Kola

nodge said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> Has anyone ever been to “Club La Costa Alpine Centre” (formerly known as the “Ferienclub Sporthotel Bellevue”) in Saalfelden, Austria?
> 
> Its address is:
> 
> Club La Costa Alpine Centre
> Harham 46
> Saalfelden, 5760
> Austria
> 
> Information on its web page is rather limited:
> 
> http://www.clublacosta.com/index/resorts/56_austria_clcac.htm
> 
> And all the usual sources for additional info (Trip Advisor, TUG Reviews, RCI, II, etc.) are all silent about the place.
> 
> We’ve been offered a summer exchange there and would like to learn more about it before we commit to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> -nodge



I don't know this Club la Costa but its location close to Zell am See offers an excellent base from which to tour the scenic Grossglockner Pass, ancient Salzburg, the salt mines at Bad Reichenhall and other attractions. We have been to this area twice and hope to return again. You can take an easy day trip into Germany or you can go as far as the Swiss border towns. It all depends on your interests. If you are with II check their Getaways (no exchange) as they often have Austrian resorts/hotels listed, albeit maybe not at the time you want.

Kola


----------



## abbekit

nodge said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> Has anyone ever been to “Club La Costa Alpine Centre” (formerly known as the “Ferienclub Sporthotel Bellevue”) in Saalfelden, Austria?
> 
> Its address is:
> 
> Club La Costa Alpine Centre
> Harham 46
> Saalfelden, 5760
> Austria
> 
> Information on its web page is rather limited:
> 
> http://www.clublacosta.com/index/resorts/56_austria_clcac.htm
> 
> And all the usual sources for additional info (Trip Advisor, TUG Reviews, RCI, II, etc.) are all silent about the place.
> 
> We’ve been offered a summer exchange there and would like to learn more about it before we commit to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> -nodge




Nodge, 
Did you take this exchange?  Is so, any comments you have on the resort would be appreciated.  I'm thinking about it for next year.

Thanks!


----------



## nodge

Hi abbekit,

Yes I made the exchange (via SFX), but we ended up not going.  We gave the reservation to my sister, who also ended up not going (make sure to check summer air fares to Europe before you commit).  I did a ton of on-line searching for reviews of the place, and found very little info.  For example, from the official Club La Costa web page you can determine that the place has an indoor pool and that if you jump on the bed in your room you’ll hit your head on the ceiling.  Very helpful.

I even paid to join a Club La Costa BBS that claimed to have reviews, but once I joined, I was told that I had to be a Club La Costa owner to access those reviews.  They did email me a “Thanks for the donation” note though.  The SFX rep said that people who have gone there were “pleasantly surprised,” and that the on-line pictures didn’t do it justice.

Good Luck
-nodge


----------



## Carolinian

DAE also seems to get this resort quite a bit.


----------



## rosteau

*For future Reference*

http://www.clublacostaalpinecentre.com


----------



## Jimster

*club LaCosta*

The Club Lacosta I stayed at in Spain was gorgeous.


----------

